# Looking for a nice Full Tower case!



## Valenciente (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi people,

I'm looking to buy a new sturdy (No plastic crap) full tower case.
I have been looking around a lot, and have found some I like, and a ton I don't.

Specifically, I really like the Lian Li cases, but I'm having a hard time finding extensive reviews on them.

Anyone have any experience with any of these Lian Li cases:



















What I want is tons of space for upgrades; a case fit for modding; a case that runs very cool for OC'ing.

Thanks,
-Valen


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a Lian Li PC-60F and its simply the best case I have ever owned, the build quality is second to none and the case looks and feels solid. 

The Lian Li PC-B71 would fit your needs well, best airflow potential out the ones above.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 15, 2009)

if i could reccomend a thermaltake armor series, now i know you said full tower, but the armor series are huge, to put it simple. i have 4 harddrives 3 cdroms, 2 4870x2, 8 gigs of ram, watercooling, with ram heatsink fanz and a xfi with room to spare all fit nicely in the case


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 15, 2009)

too add to that post, its solid steel, heavy construction, it weights a good 25-30 pnd by itself and have outstanding air flow


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 15, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> too add to that post, its solid steel, heavy construction, it weights a good 25-30 pnd by itself and have outstanding air flow



But it isn't a Lian Li, and never will be built like one either. 


Lian Li ARE the best case makers out there.....you pay a lot for them but what you get is something to be proud of and not something that looks like a 12 year old built it and it should have lasers on it. 

Lian Li  All others


----------



## Valenciente (Apr 15, 2009)

I have also been looking on the Thermaltake armor, but as I plan on modding the side with a window, the thermaltake isn't what I want.

And please do feel free to suggest other cases than the Lian Li's I posted, as long as they a sturdy, not made of plastic, and have good airflow and no sidewindow/mesh (or at least only in the middle so I can remove it)


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 15, 2009)

lian li TYR pc-x2000 is good


----------



## Valenciente (Apr 15, 2009)

I have been looking at it, and it does seem very nice, but at the Lian-Li page it didn't look very roomy, I'll try looking at some reviews for it.

Of course it's very high. And come to think of it, a lot of the Lian-Li cases are differently built inside, with the HDD's under the motherboard and video card, and not to the right.
So maybe it's not such a bad idea.

And this one is no exception apparantly:




Think I can fit a ATi Radeon HD4890 in there?


It costs a massive £336,75 though >.<'' Opposed to some of the others for £236..


----------



## Valenciente (Apr 15, 2009)

I finally found two reviews for the Lian Li PC-V2010B.
http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1385
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/index.php?x=reviews&id=762


----------



## MRCL (Apr 15, 2009)

Another case than a Lian Li one? Cooler Master Cosmos S. That thing is huge, sturdy and heavy. It has quite some plastic,  but even that is sturdy as hell. You cannot bend anything easily. It's extremely roomy, too. Side window with mesh, but you can easily take it out. They even sell ones with plexi window.

http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=de&act=detail&tbcate=402&id=3951


----------



## Valenciente (Apr 15, 2009)

I think I'll go with either the PC-V2010B or the PC-B71.


----------



## Valenciente (Apr 15, 2009)

I actually had looked at the Cosmos S, but the side turned me down.
Any ideas on where to get the one with window or mesh that ships to Denmark?
Can't seem to find any others than the "normal" one.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 16, 2009)

Uuh...lok around those sites http://www.pricerunner.dk/pl/186-10...0-Full-Tower-ATX-EATX-Black-Sammenlign-Priser

I tried to look for ya, but my danish is somewhat limited... That "kabinett" means like enclosure or case was understandable enough, but from thereon, I was lost


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah I was going to recommend a Cosmos after I PM him about why aluminum cases suck.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 16, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> yeah I was going to recommend a Cosmos after I PM him about why aluminum cases suck.



The one thing I didn't like about Lian Li cases is that they don't really reduce vibrations fom the harddiscs. At least with mine that was the case.


----------



## Binge (Apr 16, 2009)

Just chiming in.  I have nothing to add to previous comments that I know about, but if it were me I would stay away from the Tyr from LiLi because it requires a PSU with very long cables.  I love the V-1100 and V2000 models of LiLi.  They are VERY spacious and have tons of air flow.  Also guys do not forget that Corsair is creating/has created/finalizing a GREAT looking case that has my attention.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 16, 2009)

This one?


----------



## Binge (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, that is great thank you MC! It is beautiful and built for cable management.  I can also see an easy water cooling adaption.  W00T!!!


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 16, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> But it isn't a Lian Li, and never will be built like one either.
> 
> 
> Lian Li ARE the best case makers out there.....you pay a lot for them but what you get is something to be proud of and not something that looks like a 12 year old built it and it should have lasers on it.
> ...



interesting feedback, feel free to take my 7 yr old solid steel thermaltake case and your (air qoutes) LIA LAN! or whatever it is, and throw it down a flight of stairs lets see which one holds up better which all the internals, cause my thermaltake case has been threw that and ill tell you first had, the nothing was damaged! i trust me computers internals in thermaltake always will. im not saying lia lan! or however you spell it is a bad case im just saying i havent seen any tougher first hand.i once melted down a thermaltake case and built a cadilacc out of it! true story!!...

HAH!!


----------



## MRCL (Apr 16, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> i once melted down a thermaltake case and built a cadilacc out of it! true story!!...
> 
> HAH!!



You must be a small person to ride in that Cadillac


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 16, 2009)

MRCL said:


> You must be a small person to ride in that Cadillac



youve seen my pic in General nonsense! hahahahahhaha,but anyhow back to his normal thread, another brand of cases i would reccomend is cooler master


----------



## icon1 (May 6, 2009)

Lian-Li PC-V2010 for me... lots of room if you decide to go liquid cooling in the future


----------



## Morgoth (May 6, 2009)

Valenciente said:


> I have been looking at it, and it does seem very nice, but at the Lian-Li page it didn't look very roomy, I'll try looking at some reviews for it.
> 
> Of course it's very high. And come to think of it, a lot of the Lian-Li cases are differently built inside, with the HDD's under the motherboard and video card, and not to the right.
> So maybe it's not such a bad idea.
> ...



a hd4870x2 fits easly in it


----------



## BumbleBee (May 6, 2009)

here is a view review of the abs canyon 695/lian li tyr pcx-2000.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (May 6, 2009)

I like the NZXT Zero, its case is full of fans.

www.nzxt.com/products/zero/


----------



## tzitzibp (May 6, 2009)

I would recommend these....

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7692/cst-762/NZXT_Khaos_Classic_Series_Full_Tower_Welded_Aluminum_Chassis.html?tl=g1c7s27&id=vjtEdHWk

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7532/cst-731/Lian_Li_V_Silent_Series_PC-V2110B_Black_Full_Tower_Case_On_Sale.html?tl=g1c7s27&id=vjtEdHWk

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8201/cst-802/Lian_Li_PC-A7110B_Black_Super_Full_Tower_Case.html?tl=g1c7s27&id=vjtEdHWk


unless you are interested in Mountain mod cases as well as Lian Li s


----------



## kyle2020 (May 6, 2009)

Maybe this? Im trying to find some reviews on it for myself right now:

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Akasa-Infintiy-Black-Full-Tower-Case-11-Bays-Alu-Front-Panel-w-o-PSU


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 6, 2009)

Thats a nice case,heres a good pic of it in action-


----------



## kyle2020 (May 6, 2009)

Very nice - plenty of cooling & space, lots of mod potential, possibility for watercooling internal too.


----------

